# Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today... 56K warning, I got BIG pictures...



## allthatwhichis (Nov 2, 2006)

:rock: And I thought it'd be plug an play but...  I may need a small degree in electronics to set it up... :huh2: 

Here's a few pics...

PSU







Driver board cable






Scanners and driver boards






Close up of scanners in mount






another with flash






Seems the PSU may be wrong. The seller hangs out at another forum and quickly pointed me to the manual, which isn't really comprehensive, but it's OK, and has quickly answered a few questions. May have to see how well we get the PSU fixed. The set up is sold by someone down under but shipped from the manufacturer in China. We'll see how it goes. Anyone know anything about ILDA controllers?


----------



## Lasernerd (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

What do you need to know about controllers?


----------



## dr_lava (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

did it include a dac? and how much?


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*



Lasernerd said:


> What do you need to know about controllers?


 



Everything I guess. I though the driver board WAS the DAC...



So...



dr_lava said:


> did it include a dac? and how much?


 
Nope, no DAC included...



I'm trying to find one of those cheap now... There's a guy on another forum that has one he made for popelscan, which given my budget, is my software of choice.






If I knew anything about electronics, building them anyway, I could do it my self. I have seen several schimatics, but it's all Greek to me...



O, it was $614 with expidited shipping. I bought it Friday morning EARLY and was told it would be shipped on Monday. It got here Wednesday... :rock: which really impressed me. I think it got shipped the same day Friday, but I could be wrong. 

Well, we got the PS issue settled. It's labled wrong, and I got a green LED to light up when I plugged it in... Green is good...



The seller is very helpful, I think he indicated I would need something else but I missed it.





Until I get a DAC I'm going to look at popelscan and see if it will let me attain my goal of making a laser ossiliscope. After looking at some of the laser show control software I don't think I can do it the way I had first imagined and somehow input sound into the DAC. I think I will have to map the soundwave from a visual representation into frames. Which may be a pain. Getting a picture of a songs waveform and then rasterize it into an animation frame WITH points...


----------



## dr_lava (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

The dac is only a digital->analog converter. In the mean time you can use a PC sound card as a dac (it is one, only AC coupled). I even think there is free software to do so, but not sure what it is.

You should be able to create an oscilloscope effect easily. Put the output of one channel of the sound card to the Y-axis and, generate ramps for the x-axis. The second part may be harder for you. See this:
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_6/chpt_6/8.html


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Mmmmm, more Greek...  I haven't really seen a schimatic of electronics that I can make heads or tails of...  It's amazing I can make computers work at all...  

I don't even need ramps, just the X to scan back and forth at some speed. The ramps will distort the soundwave wouldn't it? It's is the speed of the x axis I don't know about. My motorized first surface mirror almost does it but it moves WAY too fast. Even when I try to use just a little bit of voltage it seems to take too much and starts spinning too fast which make a line that bounces not an osilliscope. 

I think the seller advised me not to hook up sound to these scanner boards. I may be wrong. May shoot him a PM... :thinking:

I have pretty much secured an ILDA DAC, just waiting on the paypal invoice. Now I have to sit on my hands for 5 to 10 working days... :sweat:


----------



## Lasernerd (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

ILDA standard is +- 10volt differential 0 V being center position


----------



## Lasernerd (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

I am soon going to have a complete wireless laser controller with software available soon,I will keep you all posted


----------



## Lasernerd (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*



allthatwhichis said:


> Mmmmm, more Greek...  I haven't really seen a schimatic of electronics that I can make heads or tails of...  It's amazing I can make computers work at all...
> 
> I don't even need ramps, just the X to scan back and forth at some speed. The ramps will distort the soundwave wouldn't it? It's is the speed of the x axis I don't know about. My motorized first surface mirror almost does it but it moves WAY too fast. Even when I try to use just a little bit of voltage it seems to take too much and starts spinning too fast which make a line that bounces not an osilliscope.
> 
> ...





I wouldnt hook up any sound to true scanners,,there are mods you can do to the amiga 500 computer simple mod to convert it to differential voltage

Also you can try a Sine-square wave gen. to creat effects


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Yea, that's what the seller of the scanners just replied to me. I guess I'll have to wait. I was given a sinewave generator schimatic but it looked a lot like a DAC scheme and  in that arena...  I paid for the DAC early this morning and the seller is also from down unda, so hopefully it got in the mail today. :sweat: He said it should take 5 to 10 working days...  I guess this will give me a few days to sell a few computer parts so I can get some optics and mounts.

Does anyone else out there have a blue argon laser? Possibly a Spectra Physics 161c. Craig does... Is this beast "blankable"? I know my GBS100 is, but I'm not sure about that argon or my red diode. Axis, since I got it from you... Is the 10 to 40mW adjustable red diode "blankable" also. It has a little "pot" screw to adjust it with. I was wondering if I replace that "pot" with a blanking... circuit, will that blank the laser, or maybe even modulate it? This may be wishful thinking but I have no idea.

 need any computer parts?  Mainly AMD socket 939 CPUs... :huh2:    

This laser stuff seems much more addictive than computers... atleast now. :lolsign:


----------



## Lasernerd (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Gas lasers are not blankable,most cases a 3rd scanner is used to blank the beam or AOM
unit which is faster,most Diode type lasers are blankable


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Argons are modulabe, but not directly, you need an AOM (Acousto-Optic modulator). It's basically a crystal that changes optical characteristics when electricity is applied to it. Not something everyone has in their junkbox, though .

As for the red, it all depends. How many wires does it have?. If it has two for power, and an extra pair, then it's more than likely modulable. Otherwise, you probably need to build a circuit, or get another one .


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Thanks ya'll!!!

I was hoping the hook up on the from of the argon PS marked controller had a couple of pins I could blank with...  Probably have to get a shutter for it.

The red diode has a wire, probably two in one, that goes to the plug and two wires that go to a little box with a screw on it that you turn to adjust the power. I was hoping to take the box off and have it be ttl...  I'll have to shoot Axis an email or PM and ask. I need to look into some optics also... Off to eBay..,


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

That "little box" on the adjustable laser from Azxis is just a pot; I don't believe there is anything more sophisticated in there. You could probably cut that off (leaving the wires long enough to reattach later) and insert your own pot into the circuit. Red wire to the center connector and black to either of the two end connectors on the pot is a good place to start.

The argon-ion is modulatable or blankable only via mechanical or electromechanical means after the beam aperture; it cannot be modulated or blanked by modifying any of the electrical signals related to causing the tube to lase. Once the tube is on and lasing, the only possible condition that can be generated is "off" with a minimum dwell time of several seconds - far, far too long to be useful as blanking for laser show graphics. And if that method were employed, the components and wiring need to be able to carry at least 16 amps - for safety sakes anyway.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

:bow:

Thanks Craig!!! Even if it is not really "good" news...  I think I need to sell/barter my computer stuff AND maybe the argon(s) to get this projector going right... I really need less green, and at least ttl or anolog modable red and blue. Damn... I had it in my head that if I could blank the green and red I could shutter the blue and get a nice array of 6 colors...  Never works out as well as I hope... :candle: I have to limit my use of the argon too. It's a power hungry beast. I'd be happy with a 25 to 30mW blue dpss but I can't find one of those either. I figure 30mW red, 20 to 25 blue and 10 to 15 of green would make a nice show for the room I'll be working in. It's only 75 to 100 square feet.  Even a 20mW blue'd be good. Anyone want to trade a 100mW green for a 10mW green and a 20mW blue?  :lolsign:


----------



## YAG (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Interesting... looks like knock offs of cambridge 6800's.

The cheapest way you are probably going to be able to drive those and get graphics is with an amiga running the early version of pangolin, which is free.

Did the scanners come tuned? Are they supposed to do 30k?


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Yea, they're rated at 30k at 8° and I have no idea if they are tuned. Each scanner is matched with it's driver board. The manual says to make sure you mathc the serial #s up. I hope they are good knock offs...  

The amiga set up doesn't allow for blanking though does it? I have a DAC on it's way anyhow and have been looking at popelscan and a few other demos. Ot's kinda funny, there be NO software for laser control on the peer to peers I have searched. :lolsign: Nobody sharin those.  I have found a demo for Mellennium that seems cool. You can "project" your frames before you actually build the show. As a REAL noob I don't know it that is possible with other software, and since poplescan is in german...  I don't really know what it is capable of. I guess it'll be about practice. :candle:

Oh!!! 500th post, I get a lil star!!! :rock:


----------



## YAG (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

The problem isn't that the software isn't out there... it is that you have to have hardware that can output a fairly accurate DC biased signal for vector graphics. I don't remember if the old pangolin system did blanking or not... never played with it. Here is a link for it: http://www.pangolin.com/products/pricelist-lsd1000.htm

There was an ILDA frame editor out a while back called Anarchy, might want to look for that.

Also have one other solution... PM me.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

:huh2: Antoher solution...


----------



## Lasernerd (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*



YAG said:


> The problem isn't that the software isn't out there... it is that you have to have hardware that can output a fairly accurate DC biased signal for vector graphics. I don't remember if the old pangolin system did blanking or not... never played with it. Here is a link for it: http://www.pangolin.com/products/pricelist-lsd1000.htm
> 
> There was an ILDA frame editor out a while back called Anarchy, might want to look for that.
> 
> Also have one other solution... PM me.



On the LSD1000 there was no option for blanking,just simple X-Y outputs


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

That's because it uses the sound card on the amiga correct? It only have a left and right channel, hence only x and y output...


----------



## ajohnson (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Dang your's arrive fast apparently. I ordered the scanpro40 10 days ago and haven't heard a peep.

I've been trying to etch my own DAC board but haven't been happy with the results so far (can't plate through very well). I've since found a fabriction site that I couldv'e designed my own board by using their software and gotten 3 boards for about 50 bucks, which is much less than I've sunk into my etching stuff.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

The seller(s) of the SCANPRO hang around on another site. There seems to be two of them aijii and dave. The screen name on eBay is aijii. dave answers my questions very fast on the other site. If you want PM me and I'll give you the site if it's not above... Did you opt for the expidited shipping? 

I have no idea about electronics so I bought a homemade DAC from an aussie but it still hasn't gotten here. Should be here by Wednesday or Thursday... :sweat: What site did you use to design your board? That will only get you bare boards correct? You still need the components and to solder them on?


----------



## ajohnson (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

I use pcb123 to design the boards I made myself, but as I said I'm not happy with the results. Now I'm looking at Express PCB (www.expresspcb.com) but I haven't run their software yet to see how easy/hard it will be to put the schematic in. I purchased the parts for a few of the boards (I assumed I'd mess something up) from various on-line suppliers.

I did email dave and he promptly replied that he's having a supply issue but expects to ship by early next week. I've asked him what he thinks of the DAC I'm making, so we'll see about that.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

The DAC I am getting is "handmade" for a free software called popelscan. You may have heard of it. I think it's the only free one out there. I could be wrong. :huh2: Here's a link to the schimatic on another forum... It's all greek to me...  I plan to upload a picture or two of the finished product that I was sent. I'll post them when I'm done.  You may beable to make one of these. I may try to reverse engineer it once I get it. It only cose me $175 shipped from down unda. It's parrell port though. I hear the USB is A LOT faster and smoother. But then, between the DAC and software your talking about $750 to a G... before scanners and lasers, or after, depends on how you look at it. :lolsign: 

Either way, I have spent WAY TOO MUCH on this project... hence the FS thread I opened... I assume you ALL have looked at it... If not... :candle: Here is a link... 

dave has been fairly helpful, to a point, I haven't been able to hook it up so my questions have been limited, for now. Once I get the DAC however... he may be in for a chore...


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Here are two pics of the DAC...

:wow: they're a lot bigger than I thought... Here's some thumbnails...


----------



## dr_lava (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Thanks for the pics and update: I've been wanting a scanner like this for a while now. If that board cost $175, I should go into business! There's probably $20 into that board.  Good luck with the sales, and I look forward to First Paint with this system!


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*



dr_lava said:


> Thanks for the pics and update: I've been wanting a scanner like this for a while now. If that board cost $175, I should go into business! There's probably $20 into that board.  Good luck with the sales, and I look forward to First Paint with this system!


 
What sales... I bought that one... That is also with shipping from Australia. I'm sure it's REALLY cheap to make, IF you know how. I hope to know how after I get this one. $175 for a DAC and to learn after I re-engineer it...  It's that scanners that cost... and software, well not popelscan, but the good ones... and there is the lasers...   I need some optics also... I hear there as cheap as the lasers, or relative to them at least... 

O, this isn't an update, I still dont' have the DAC... Should be here tomorrow. these pics the seller sent me...


----------



## jtice (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

That is a really nice setup you have there, hope you can get it running soon.

Mine came pre-assembled, since I bought it used, and what wires I did need to hookup there was a diagram.
Good thing, cuz it was all way over my head also.

I use Polescan with my setup,
its not a bad program, takes some getting used to, but its fun once you know it.

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

:thanks: bout time you stopped by. Uh oh, got a PM... :lolsign:


----------



## ajohnson (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Well, I ordered circuit boards to make the DAC which is in the second post of the forum you linked to. Hopefully I translated the schematic to PCB Layout properly


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*



ajohnson said:


> Well, I ordered circuit boards to make the DAC which is in the second post of the forum you linked to. Hopefully I translated the schematic to PCB Layout properly


 
Cool! I expect a good set of instructions and a where to buy guide for when I have to make my own... Mine still hasn't arrived yet... :ironic: Did you get your scanners in yet?


----------



## ajohnson (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Nope. Dave said sometime next week hopefully.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

That sucks... dave seems to be a good guy. Should lean on him to overnight it when it becomes available...  

You wouldn't happen to have a parts list for that board would ya? I'm getting impatient for mine to arrive... :ironic: I asked for a tracking number a few days ago but no reply...


----------



## ajohnson (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Well, I don't really want to tell you what's on the board until I know it works. I did receive them a couple days ago but I've been hammered at work so I probably won't be able to mount the components and test it until tomorow, assuming my wife doesn't give me a bunch of thanksgiving related jobs. If all goes well I'll post all the info including the board layout files. I'm kind of surprised no one else has done that over on photonlexicon and that worries me.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

It's probably because no one still uses this... They all have USB DACs I think. I'm usually a few months/years behind the times anyway...  

I'm very interested in your work... My DAC still hasn't arrived. The seller said there was a few hollidays going on and it may have gotten caught up in the mail because of them... :huh2:  I'm bout ready to try to make my own. but... 

On a side note... my red diode died... somehow... :thinking: It was going bright, I unplugged it to move it and when I plugged it in it was about 100xs dimmer... Nothing I did helped. :mecry: I'm deciding if I want to wait for the diode group buy and try to utilzed the driver board from this laser or get a maxyModule off eBay. I opened a dvd rom that wouldn't spin last night and got the diode to "lase" from the driver board, I just couldn't remove the diode from the housing of the dvd rom... :thumbsdow So the board works... And the diodes are cheap, but a maxyModule is TTL and or Analogue... but over $200...


----------



## ajohnson (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Did you get your DAC board? I received my scanners but haven't tried them yet. I had 3 circuit boards made for my DAC (a package deal) which I was ok with because I was sure I'd probably screw one up. Sure enough, I did, but my 2nd one seems to be working properly after I corrected some errors I made in the board layout. At least, it seems to produce consistant voltages in the range of ±5v on the X and Y outputs when I draw a box in Popelscan. I hooked it to a catweazle unit I got off ebay and that scanner seems to still have issues with it's Y mirror. The person I got it from said it worked but would blow a fuse. I can't seem to get consistant results out of it so I'm not sure. I do have a replacement mirror so that may fix it.

As far as the SCANPRO units, it looks like there may be a couple issues with the output that a DAC0832 board produces (±5v on one pin relative to ground). The scanners appear to want separate + & - signals. Dave pointed me at some docs that say to just ground the signal- line and hook the driver output to signal+, but I'm worried what might happen when my DAC puts -5v into the signal+. I can change my voltages to just go from 0 to 5v but I'm not sure I want to do that either. I sent Dave an email about it so hopefully he understands all this.

I re-did the circuit board layout and am having new ones made. If this new set works properly I'll let you know.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

I got my dac a few days ago but haven't done anything spectacular. I was going to make a full report when I got a good video goin. I need to get my firewire cable back for that.  I'll try to get something here tonight when I'm at work.  also I seemed to have killed not onlu my 40mW red but my 100mE green also.   :lolsign: I'm looking for a smaller 30mW green and a 150 to 200mW red so I can get this projector to rgb/cym/W... :sweat: :rock: Then I can REALLY make a good post. I'm waiting on an email about the lasers. i also need to get some optics to combine the colors. Are you going RGB or just one color. I'm only using blue at the moment. Blue is cool and all, but one color is kinda boring after a while. :huh2: 

O, I;m no help with the functionality of the dacs and stuff. I will answer any questions about what it look like or what i think it might be doing but I'm less that a novice when it comes to electricity.  

The x/y hookup on mine has the (-) negative inputs combined and hooked to one connector and the (+) positive inputs each have their own connector. :candle:


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Finally got a few clips. They're cheapies from my camera. My co-worker seems to have lost my DV cable...  I took some good ones in DV but have to wait to upload them. These have no sound and are of poor quality, but since I harrass anyone and everyone for movies, how can I not provide a few myself.  Enjoy...  

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3340392457709117130

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7408463094289360918 

Need to switch connections... The ds3 on my work PC'll get these up much quicker...

MUCH quicker...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4715645041061053950&hl=en

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8549930848096937692&hl=en

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2886279242386400229&hl=en

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1385100530331542953&hl=en 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4930359030995609185 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4626233351744300093

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8439877834193273332 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7540892017451447569


----------



## YAG (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

:goodjob:


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

No, not yet... I just got a 200mW maxyxzmodule on it's way today and am trying to square down a deal for a 50mW green, cause my 100mw died




, a green pass red reflect filter and 3 mm1 mounts. I just bought a blue reflect, pass everything else edmund filter which should be here friday. Then... then it will be



then some aligning, then












:rock: Well, I also need to do some frames and synch a floyd album...






I drew that in RGB but...  It'll look awesome... this weekend hopfully.


----------



## ajohnson (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

That still looks pretty dang good. I'd drafted a reply to your previous msg yesterday but left it up at work and forgot  I expect my new boards tomorrow along with some extra parts that apparently no one was around to sign for today. Hopefully I can get something working by the weekend. I was really hoping I could make the catweazel work (haven't given up yet!) because I have a green and also a red line powered laser I wanted to combine with a splitter/combiner. I also broke down and bought a rgb unit with ttl blanking a while back that is now earmarked for the scanpro40, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this.

What proggie did you use to generate your stuff?


----------



## jtice (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rock:
Seems you got some of my MOTs working?

All I can say is, if you ever decide to sell the scanners. I GOT DIBS !!!

Those are MUCH faster than mine, and holding better tolerances.
I need to get my system out and play with it, your making me too damn jealous.

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Thanks guys! I'm using popelscan it's a freeware. You can google it and find it. I tried to reply a minute ago and it froze...  So I had to reboot and lost the link... 

aj,

Which RGB did you get? The one from aixiz? Do you want me to take some high res pics of my DAC?

john,

Those mot files are online also aren't they? I got some mtm files that have an mp3 synched with markers that change mot files during the mp3 playback. Looks cool in blue but will look awesome in full color. I'm waiting on a 200mW red from maxyzmodules and am about to buy a 30mw green and a red pass green reflect optic. I have a all pass but blue and reflect blud optic from Edmunds on its way also. I hear the Edmund optics are the best you can get for the price. It's was just under $70 for mine shipped with 2 day air from FedEx. 

I also plan to try and run this scanner with another set of dt40s I have on the was with a differnt dac and software. I want to split the white beam after the combining and run the split to the other scanners. I think the split beam may be too weak for a good show but it's worth a try. I'll probably let these scanpros go, so I'll pm ya first if I do. 

And yes, you need to get your scanners out and play with them, they are lonely... :whoopin:


----------



## jtice (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

That would be really cool if you got a RGB setup going !

I will be messing with mine again soon,
I need to hook up the blanking cable to my module next.
I also need to get it all built into a project box of some sort.

Your Scanpros,
are those the USB controlled ones? That you made those google vids with?
how much did those run you?
(I really need to stop looking at this stuff) 

~John


----------



## jtice (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

NM, just looked back through the post and saw that DAC, seems its using a printer cable like mine?

What are you thinking about replacing?
The entire setup, or just the galvos?

I wish I lived out or town, I have a really bad urge to set mine up outside one foggy night 

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

I'm actually getting a dac and software and a set of galvos. I bit the bullet and got a 30mW off Aixiz. I have someone fixing another green up but it may take a week or two and I can't wait.  I was thinking of building a small green projector with it and selling it as a starter kit, green laser, galvos, dac, powers a link to popelscan... 

:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: 

Just got a package from Norway!!! I'll be back!


----------



## jtice (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

oo: wow your buying an entire new setup? 
What made you want to do this? any complaints about your current setup?

Seems you have the one above mine, still serial controlled, but with better galvos,
then the next steps up I think are the actual 30K USB controlled ones.

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

I traded my argon for the galvos and a new dac and some software. The scanners don't seem to be working right... And no, no complaints about the scanpros, just sounded like a good deal at the time. I want to see something besides popelscan. These are supposed to be the bomb scanners. The mirrors on them are much better than the scanpros but it's not scanning right...

Scanpros






DT40s, new set






That's the same frame on each... :huh2:  Ive messaged the seller to see if he can help, but I gotta take a nap before my girlfriends Christmas party tonight... :sweat: I'm almost pushin the 24 hour mark... :candle:


----------



## jtice (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Looks like you need to do some tuning on those second ones.
Thats what the blue pots on the boards are for.
It hell at times, trying to find the right combination of adjustments, but its worth it in the end.

You can also adjust a few things in Popelscan.

So, the new ones you got, are supposed to be even better than the Scanpro30s ?
The ScanPro30s are 30K galvos, plenty for me 
I looked at them when I got mine, but they were out of my price range 

~John


----------



## ajohnson (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Yea, it's a 220mw from aixiz that I won near the end of Sept. I haven't done much with it yet other than turn it on


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

What... no pics... :tsk: We're all supposed to be team players here... :laughing: If it's the one I'm thinking of it's the one I've been watching for a while now. I'd say it's nice but have no idea. Looks nice. It'd be nice to have a set up that's already aligned. Is'nt the blue to green ratio a lil off. There's more green than blue in that set up correct?

I got the 30mW green in today and drew my mr peanut... 






I think I moved a lil and it blured some. I also got the maxyzmodule in but need to get a power transformer to get it running. All I need now are the filters and mounts. I'll probably make the mounts ghetto style...


----------



## YAG (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Have you tried tuning to the ILDA test pattern? Not sure if you can load ILDA format frames or not.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

No test pattern yet. I can't seem to find one for popelscan. I did get a alphalite dac and software and that works with ILDA files and the first one I want to use is the test pattern on both sets of scanners. Definatly 1st priority...

I have a bad feeling when I get home I am going to cry cause my dichros aren't in yet... :mecry: but they should be on a plane somewhere. Maybe I'll get lucky and they'll get delivered tomorrow.  

I also need a 9v 500mA, and a 12v... I forget the mA... 9v for the red and 12v for the alphalite dac.


----------



## ajohnson (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*



allthatwhichis said:


> What... no pics... If it's the one I'm thinking of it's the one I've been watching for a while now. I'd say it's nice but have no idea. Looks nice. It'd be nice to have a set up that's already aligned. Is'nt the blue to green ratio a lil off. There's more green than blue in that set up correct?


I guess I needed a little kick in the pants to get going on this again  Actually I was having DAC & scanner issues (the catweazel, not the scanpro40). I've gotten my board design down to only one fatal flaw that was easily corrected with a dremel tool and soldering in a wire jumper.
First, some pictures. Here's my messy setup (click for full size):




A closeup of the DAC connections. A 2nd DAC is visible just to show some labels, that one isn't hooked up:




A closeup of the boards. There's two other boards (with the one fatal flaw) in the pic that I haven't put components on yet. (click if you really wanna know)




Now, some videos. Just stuff I did in popelscan, mostly stuff I downloaded:
http://azj.rmcps.com/laser stuff/lines.wmv
http://azj.rmcps.com/laser stuff/spinning triangle.wmv
http://azj.rmcps.com/laser stuff/rotating star.wmv
http://azj.rmcps.com/laser stuff/daffy.wmv
http://azj.rmcps.com/laser stuff/barney.wmv
http://azj.rmcps.com/laser stuff/bird.wmv

None of those really showed the RGB capability of the laser, so I made this:
http://azj.rmcps.com/laser stuff/rgb lines.wmv
You can see some hooking on a couple of the lines there. Not sure what to do about that. Maybe the scanpro won't have them.

Here's a shout out to you guys
http://azj.rmcps.com/laser stuff/happy holidays cpf.wmv

After all that, I was playing around and I discovered that if I toggled the "Switch-PCB" box in popelscan, it sometimes caused the laser to switch colors:
http://azj.rmcps.com/laser stuff/bird (multi).wmv
http://azj.rmcps.com/laser stuff/spinning triangle (multi).wmv
http://azj.rmcps.com/laser stuff/spinning spokes (multi).wmv

That's all I've had time for now. I think my DAC is still having issues with it's output not being symettrical over the positive and negative ranges. Not sure if the resistors are to blame or what, but it seems to go from +4.60v to -4.10v. I may have to add some trimmer pots to it. Then again, maybe that's ok. This $33 DAC board just keeps getting more expensive 

My goal is to end up with a RG(Y) set-up with the catweazel, and the RGB on the scanpro40.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

 

I really meant pictures of the RGB laser... :lolsign: Those DACs dont' look too complicated. Whatgalvos are you using on the catweasle?

I got my dv cable back a minute ago and got all three lasers algined to get a poor RGB. The optic I am using for the green and red is REALLY bad, out of a DVD rom, but I couldn't help myself. I throw some pictures up after I go to Quiznos for a snack...


----------



## ajohnson (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Well, the rgb laser is that unimpressive black box in the middle of the first pic. I need to burn incense or get a fog machine or something so I can get some beam shots. The "rgb lines" video is the best I've got for now.

Yea the DAC's aren't that complicated. If they were I wouldn't have been able to make them  It's basically the one here that I found on a different forum (not sure if it was photonlexicon or laserfreaks). I take absolutely no credit for it, I just drew up a circuit board from that schematic. Then I re-drew it. again. and again. I think I'm on #6 now and working on #7 

The galvos come with the catweazel, sort of a package deal similar to the scanpro. Basically if you buy one from MediaLas you get the galvos and driver board. Mine is the Catweazel LC (I think they are on II or III now), which I believe is rated at 12kpps. It seems to work ok now that I replaced it's Y mirror, except for that hooking. I might be able to solve that by adding extra blank points though.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Yea, that DAC schimatic is the one my DAC is based on. Should do ya OK. I got this... uploaded...






The alignement is a lil off and I'm losing a LOT of green from the optic I'm using but it's RGB...  I'm trying to get a DV program downloaded and installed so I can show some movies...


----------



## jtice (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

AMAZING looking stuff guys, I am grrrrrreeeeeennnn with envy ! :green:

Love the RBG setups super super cool.
I am going to look into the blanking on mine, my laser has it, but I can recal where to hook it on the board ! 

While we are posting vids 
here is my best one, for those that havent seen.
Not bad, I guess, for my slower scanners.
http://www.jtice.com/home_movs/laser/gbs-100/gbs-100_scanner_7-20-06.wmv

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Man, I didn;t know all you had goin was an open loop set. Are you using popelscan with that? Or did I read that wrong?


----------



## jtice (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Well, I got the blanking hooked up to my GBS-100 module 
Doesnt quite work with all the MOTs.
I think alot of the reason most of the MOTS arent working, is the fact that my scanners are too slow 

The blanking seemed to be out of time, or something, with alot of them also.

~John


----------



## jtice (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

allthatwhichis,

Were you referring to me?
yes, mine are a LOW end set, they are not even REAL galvos I dont think. 
They are not that precise, they seem to over exsert themselves, distorting the scans.
They can only make 90 corners if I set the speed slow, to the point it looks strobed.
Yes, I am using Popelscan.

here are photos of the setup.
http://www.jtice.com/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=ComputerLaserScanner

Why do you think I am so damn jealous of yours !!!!???

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

You may get a lil uset with this then...  I made my first beamshow video with the same techno song that I used before with the *******ized Laser FX. Here's the link. It's a 60meg video, if soemone wants a smaller copy PM me and I'll kick out a lower quality one and upload it. 

It's only the beam. I'm using Windows Movie maker and haven't played with transitions yet...

I'm gonna start throwing in markers on Shine on you Crazy Diamond here in a lil. Eeeewwww... Oooooooohhh, Pink Floyd... :lolsign:

Here's another video link... It's to a holidayish song which is better synched than mine was. The mtm file was made by the creator of Popelscan Chistoph... Enjoy!


----------



## jtice (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

....... I hate you so :ironic:

Man, seriously, that is BADASS !!!!!
Love the colors!

You did that one with Popelscan also?
I didnt know it had blanking for 3 outputs.
I hope to add a red laser to mine soon, but cant seem to find a nice deal on one.
but I am not sure if mine has multi channel blanking.
I know it has 8 switcher outputs, so I think I can use that somehow.

Where did you get the optic/lens/mirror to combine the beams?
I assume you are using the kind that reflect on one side, but lets the other laser shine through the back?

I need to get mine all mounted, and with a nice adjustable setup.
How do you have all your stuff mounted now?

About how much do you have in this system now?
Gotta be hitting $1500 or so by now ! oo:

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

:lolsign: 

Yes, popelscan... and yes it will blank single or rgb ttl if your dac'll do it. The pic of my dac above show a led for each color and another red for single. Popelscan had a "switch pcb" box you check.

I got one "dichro" filter from edmunds optics, and one from eBay. The edmunds is supposed to be ther best bang for the buck but it was $45. The other from eBay was $20... :ironic: The edmunds is for the blue... They reflect a sertain wavelength and transmit another or all of the others. My mounts are wooden shims. I need to get some of those and a breadboard to make a case. I am using cd cases, poster puddy, and post it notes for shims...  but it works. My red keeps shifting though. Need to get a sink for it. You should look into a maxyzmod like mine. Made in Florida and marconi's a member here. My red is NICE... 228mW I think. Lil under $300 though with analogue modulation. the blue cost me $500, the green was $125, scanners were $600 with shipping, and the dac was $175 shipped. Software free... :rock: Pushin 2gs...   I sold a lot of computer parts though.  I also have the alpjalite dac and dt40s that I haven't messed with. The guy who supports them is on vacation for 2 weeks. I can get the dac going, I'm just enjoying this for now.  

My girlfriend broke one of the .1 karet diamonds in a ring I got her a couple of years ago... I ended up getting a .36 leo diamond to replace that one so she'd overlook some of my recent purchases. :touche:


----------



## jtice (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Simply awesome setup, I hope to reach that point some day,
and you remember, even though I cant afford it, I have dibs if you decide to sell it ! LOL

hm $125 for the green? that seems cheap, nice deal.
228mW Red, sheesh, thats pretty powerful, though, you do need it to be more than the green to look even.
Your setup looks pretty even to me.
I am trying to find a deal on a 100 to 150mW red.

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Thanks man! You're on the top of the list.

The green is having a blanking problem though. I have some pic to post later and another video that will show it having an issue. I have emailed the seller 3 times now with no response...  

The red is 658nm so I need a lil more than a 632-5... I was thinking 100 to 150mW but the price difference is around $20, so I got more. I think I could use a lil more blue but not much. How good are you with electronics? There is the red diode group buy. Getting a ttl driver shouldn't be that hard. :huh2: I may grab one to play with it.  

I'll post those pics after I go to work in a few hours...


----------



## jtice (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Look forward to more pics adn vids 

I am going to get 3 sets of the lasers in that GB 
Sounds perfect for what I need.
But yea, I am not sure how to do blanking yet.
Blue? eh, thats gonna ba a ways off for me 

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Got a SCANPRO30 scanner set up today...*

Your DAC doesn't do blanking? IT has to. Post a close up of it...

I got a half hour before I can leave work and decided to post a few pics of my ghetto set up... I forgot my dv cable at home so no new vid...

Here's a flashed shot of the "lower set up", lasers, DAC, galvos...







Here;s the whole set up, see the blue power supply, and the scanner driver boards in the upper right...






Here they are close up. The other power supplies for the DAC and scanners are here too.







Red and Green with their high tech cd case mounts and post it note shims...











I seem to lose a lil red from this optic...










Da Blue... Yes, that's poster puddy securing the galvos to the desk. :roll: :wink: 






The DAC.






The Edmund Optic loses less in transmission but still loses a fair amount of green.






I actually take the lost green and a lil lost red and blue from the same optic and reflect it off a big telescope mirror I have up above the blue's, DAC's, and scanner's power supplys and over to my old butchered Laser FX and do a lil open loop... probably 15mW total show on the ceiling...














All this gives me my 280mWish white beam... Give me some opinions on the balance... :? To me it's got a lil more red than needed...














Now for my only problem, besides I'm impatient... :roll: I got a 30mW from aixiz and the blanking seems to be off. After 3 emails I finally got a reply for an RMA but I'm kinda wondering if it is the power supply or head. I'm gonna try to get them to just send me a new power supply. It's weird, the PS that cruch took out of his projector is the same exact one for this green...

I took some shots of a few scans on the wall that show the green's... problem if anyone can shed some, light, on this for me.

Green verticle line, see the top faded...






Yellow line, with red on top... cause the green blanked... wrong.






White, with a magenta top...






Cyan, blue top...






here are all 4 of those but diagonal. Blanks wrong on the bottom.


















Here's a comparison of RGB together...






And I'm out of pics... Suggestions, comments... Peanut gallary?  :wink:


----------



## ajohnson (Dec 16, 2006)

Balance looks pretty dang good to me. I had a similar problem to your dimming/color change issue at the ends of some lines when I drew out my "happy holidays" mot. I think it just came down to a timing issue. At any rate, I got around it by drawing back over portions of some of the lines twice in one case, and in another I put in extra points in the blanking. It really seemed to occur mostly when there was a transition from one color to blank to another color, but I haven't gotten too far into it. Hopefully I can tinker with the scanpro's tonight or tomorrow and see what's what then.


----------



## jtice (Dec 16, 2006)

Sweet setup, even if it is just puddied to the desk 

My controller board does blanking, I got that hooked up to the greenie.
But I dont know if it can blank more than one laser.
It has that channel called blanking, the other 7 or 8 channels, it calls switchers. :shrug:

~John


----------



## ajohnson (Dec 17, 2006)

if it has 7 other channels besides the blanking one, then it sure sounds similar to the circuit I posted. In your pics it looked like it had different chips, but it may still work. A TTL blanking line could be considered a "switched" line. If it works the same, then the 3 lines next to the blanking line should be red, green, and blue blanking if you check the "switch-pcb" option in popel scan. Can't hurt to try anyway.


----------



## jtice (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks ajohnson,

I just looked over the board again, and read back through what little documentation I have for it.
Seems you are right.




Click here for Larger Image 

Seems I can do TTL blanking on up to 8 lasers !
Or, I guess those can be used for things like, beam blockers, movable mirrors, etc.

I am not sure how to do blanking properly with Popelscan though,
especially telling it what channel and when.
I have just been using the pre-programmed ones that I have found.
I just need to sit down and create a few MOTs of my own.

~John


----------



## ajohnson (Dec 17, 2006)

Interesting. After some digging I found that the schematic I used to make my DAC was an earlier version of the one your board was made from. Mine doesn't have the beam switches  I may have to re-make my board again hehe.


----------



## jtice (Dec 17, 2006)

Thats cool, built your own huh ajohnson? :thumbsup:

Are there any tutorials for Popelscan on the net?
Theres a few things I need to learn for it, like how to do the blanking, and color control.
and how to make animations, all I can do is make a design, and tell it to pump, rotate, etc.

~John


----------



## ajohnson (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't recall seeing tutorials or docs, but it seems pretty straightforward so I haven't looked yet. You draw your shape using left button to lay down a color or right button to blank and move to a new spot. Once the shape is a complete pic/frame, click the slider at the top to start a new frame.


----------



## dr_lava (Dec 18, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing some real drawings from this. I just keep telling myself I'll have a laser projector some day.. some day  keep up the good work!

BTW, I'm looking for a place to get a cheap red/green combiner. if anyone knows, pm me . thanks


----------



## jtice (Dec 18, 2006)

I need a red/green combiner also, and I would rather not pay $45 for one :green:

Least it seems I will have a nice red module to use soon. 

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey guys, this is where I got my red/green combiner... It was $24.50 shipped. It's a lot thinner than the blue optic, but seems to lose a lot more red than the blue optic loses red or green. I think your gonna need a lot of red to go with that gbs100... It's make a nice yellow though. In a perfect world I'd go 150 to 200mW of blue and 300 to 400mW of red with that green. That make a NICE white. :naughty: 

Blanking in popelscan is easy, instead of left clicking when you make a point or line, right click. It makes a black or blanked line or point.  I's love to find a tutorial. Should send an email to chistoph...


----------



## jtice (Dec 18, 2006)

hmm $25 isnt all that bad, I can live with that.
Too bad you say its loosing some though.
I will have a few 60to 80mW red modules on the way soon.
Plan on using those, I know thats underpowered, but better than nothing 
I have not seen any 150+mW reds that I cna afford right now.

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 18, 2006)

If you can find the polarity of one and get the opposite you can combine them with a beamsplitting cube, but those are hard to find cheap. You getting the red from the GB? I'm not sure if you can find out the polarity of them, or request opposing polarities. May be worth a try to get two 80s. I've been cut off... I have to sell stuff before I can buy stuff...  Guess it's good I got a buch of... stuff. I took some pictures of the other DAC and plan to get some assistance in getting it up and running so I can test the other scanners. I hope they are better tuned to the other DAC. :candle:


----------



## dr_lava (Dec 18, 2006)

allthatwhichis said:


> I've been cut off... I have to sell stuff before I can buy stuff...



haha I wondered why you hadn't ordered yet  actually there are a few I'm wondering about such as ninja and jkaiser.. who knows maybe they are all redded out.

thanks for the link to the red/green filter. After the GB is over I'll probably get one and cut it in half to make 2 for my audio transmitter.


----------



## jtice (Dec 18, 2006)

Yep, I am getting 3 from dr_lava's GB

hm, guess I could try to combine a couple.
sounds like something that needs perfect alignment though :ironic:

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 18, 2006)

Yea, sorry lava... My girl is dropping the hammer...  How would you cit the optic in two?

You need really good alignment for any color combining, especially a good one color "power" conbination. But if you have two of the same laser with the exact same housing it shouldn't be too hard. Mount em both on a flat surface together. If you mount em parallel you'll have to reflect one 90° to the side of the cube.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 18, 2006)

Here's a good video of both the beam and graphics that are projected. I took the videos about a day apart and "mixed" them with MS Movie Maker...


----------



## jtice (Dec 18, 2006)

hm, vid doesnt seem to be loading, 
could it be!!!??? that part of Google is down !??? oo:

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 18, 2006)

What'd you do to it?!!! :huh2:  You broke it!!!  :lolsign: I'll see if I can get to it some other way and report back... 

Try it now...


----------



## jtice (Dec 19, 2006)

Its working now,

man, yours makes such accurate and precise shapes.
You need to make a vid from as far off as possible, looking down the center 

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 19, 2006)

:ironic: My room's only 10 feet across at it's widest... I can't go too far.   Once I get it in a box I can take it places... As for right now, it's a fixture. :lolsign:


----------



## jtice (Dec 19, 2006)

heh, yea, I know what you mean.
I need to get mine built into a project box soon.
need to make sure I leave lots of room for an additional red, and someday blue laser though. 

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 21, 2006)

I did a lil video editing over my day off yesterday and got the first two videos mixed in with their cooresponding graphic shows...

Here's the holidayish one... and the other one is still processing. MAybe it'll be ready after I get my sub from Quiznos...


----------



## ajohnson (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome! I really need to get my scanpro up and running...


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 21, 2006)

WHAT? You still don't have those running... I see you joind PL, no posts yet... :huh2: Have you got a board working yet?

Here's the other one I uploaded... The techno song.


----------



## jtice (Dec 22, 2006)

Great vids as always ! :rock:

What about your new avatar though 

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm actually surprised MS Moviemaker works so well. :huh2: You like the new avatar?  I need to balance the color out better and play with the fog some, but I wanted to show my "true" colors. :rock: I also re-did the sig line.


----------



## ajohnson (Dec 23, 2006)

I have one DAC working but I'm not completely happy with it. It's the one I used with the catweazel to make the vids at the end of page 2 of this thread. I found an updated schematic that looks like it's what Jtice's board is made from. I'm going to remake one that way but also add the original pin 1 signal for blanking as an option. I discovered over at Norm's Home Made Laser Show that his software can generate the ILDA pattern, but only works with the non-TTL DAC0832 or his own DAC. I really want to play with that test pattern






I actually tried to join PL about 2 months ago when I found the first DAC schematic over there, but I think my spam/junk filter ate the confirmation and I never got around to trying again till now.

edit/update: I just read on his site that Norm is considering updating his software to support the circuit, which currently seems to be supported by someone named Dnst in Belgium. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 23, 2006)

I can never get his site to work. What software? Will it run on "this" DAC? 

I didn;t see anything wrong with your vids... What do you see wrong?


----------



## ajohnson (Dec 23, 2006)

Well, his site should work, he's got a dynamic dns at http://norm.servehttp.com/ that should re-direct you to his current ip address. His software currently works with either his own board or the plain vanilla (non-ttl) dac0832 that does blanking off of pin #1 of the LPT port. If you can get into his site, scroll down all the way to the bottom to see the downloads. It's not as feature rich as popelscan but it will read ild files.

If you look at the first line vid and the rgb lines vid, you'll see definate "hooking" at the left end of some of the lines. I think that's an issue with the catweazel and not the DAC, but I'm not sure. I saw 2 versions of the circuit, one that called for trim pots and one that called for 20k resistors. I took the easy way out and just used resistors, but the trim pots are apparently used to set the zero offset and voltage range, which is a good thing. So... I just finished re-designing the board yet again. I'm going to leave smaller resistors in-line with the pots so they can't both be zeroed out, which would probably let the magic blue smoke out of the DAC and make it stop working. (It's a well known fact that electrical devices run on magic blue smoke, but if you do something to let the smoke out, like short out the device, it quits working) 

Joking aside, I seem to be having more fun playing with the electronics than the laser for some reason, but that's probably left over from the classes I took 25 years ago.


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 23, 2006)

Great Video's!

Whats it cost to setup one of these?

Mac


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 23, 2006)

ajohnson said:


> I saw 2 versions of the circuit, one that called for trim pots and one that called for 20k resistors. I took the easy way out and just used resistors, but the trim pots are apparently used to set the zero offset and voltage range, which is a good thing. So...


 
:huh2: 

 Come on... no Greek here, makes my head hurt... :thinking:   

Thanks Mac! I have about $1600 invested... :eeksign: The scanners and blue laser cost the most. I probably need another $200 or so to make it portable and possible legal enough to do a public show. In theory you can make that back in a couple/3 shows for a small club. I don't plan to but it'd be nice. 

I actually have more invested in my computer building obsession. I may even break one of my higher end computers down to sell and buy another laser for this projector. I paid for most of this by selling off compter parts anyway.


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 23, 2006)

Hows does yours compare to something like this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Silverstar-EL-3...1QQihZ005QQcategoryZ14984QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 23, 2006)

Not really a comparison there. That one is only DMX controlled, mine is ILDA or I can use computer software to draw with it. That one only has stepper motors, or open loop, mine are closed loop 30kpps galvos. and then there is the blue... RGY can only do those three, red, green and yellow. RGB'll do red, green, blue, cyan, yellow, magenta, and white. 

If I had the choice I might look into a RGB projector that is already made. Building one hasn't been easy or less expensive, but like building a computer it's more "mine" than one that I would have bought.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm gonna drag this one back up instead of hijacking the favorite photo thread... I havent' taken many shots of my projector lately and that thread got a hair up in the wrong spot...  

So I thought I'd take the pictures I was going to share there and put them here as I really can't find a favorite and wanted to post some.  

 

This is a good one... Not really beams, but tunnels...





Here's a good beam shot, with the window open during the day...





Here is the same but with the window closed.






The mixing...





Here is the product.


----------



## jtice (Apr 24, 2007)

Just when my jealousy had subsided, you have to dig this back up 

Great looking shots!
Love those colors!

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (May 4, 2007)

This will be considered kickin ya while your down then... I replaced my 30mW cheapy with a 150mW Lasever and use Pangolin to turn it down to around 50 to 75mW. It is also analog. Now I only need to swap the blue out for with an analog power supply for "all the colors". I'm happy to have orange now.  

Videos...  

Here is on of my REAL goal... the osilliscope. The song is Marl1 by Tsewer Beta.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7852620742538395905

Here is Again, one of the included shows with Pangolin.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2976210342818192101 

Enjoy!


----------



## jtice (May 4, 2007)

........... :ironic: damn you and your super awesome cool setup !!!! 

man that thing is soooo much more precise than mine 
and colorful 

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (May 5, 2007)

It's becoming an obsession, and it servers you right.




I was envious of your set up for a long while there.



Now that I have thrown $3000 or so into this thing I can



stuff like this :

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-650821814851148482 out...



I need to learn more about what I can do in Pangolin and start making my own shows. These have all been included shows, although I have yet to watch them all.


----------



## Kenom (May 5, 2007)

Awesome Job. Nice story. Can I get some of the video's like the rocket man video for download? I would like to show the people I work with that you can actually accomplish cool things with lasers other than burning electrical tape and shooting it across a room.


----------



## jtice (May 5, 2007)

That is impressive, that setup is pretty damn fast and accurate.

I am thinking of taking my setup on our week camping trip.
I will already have the laptop out there for photo editing, and power inverters, etc.
I was thinking it would look really cool on a foggy night 

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (May 5, 2007)

Kenom, as far as I know, google video should let you download them from their site but you may need the google video player. I have higher quality videos but never get them burned right to dvds to be able to watch them on a dvd player. It is my dumb *** I am sure....  If I can get a few on a good burn I may offer up a few for shipping. If I do I'll PM you. If you can't get one off google PM me and maybe we can set up a file share or something. My upload is also poor, I have a Sprint Aircard as my primary internet. 

Thanks John! You'd be supprised, these scanners are not as fast as you think. They need tuning I think. I'm getting about 25k, but my scan angle is wide, so I may be working them a lil hard. They are only about 8 feet from the wall I am projecting on. I'd like to see it around 10% of the distance of your "flashlight" shot in the megathread... I'd also like to take it out to my parents house in the Ocala Forest for an outside show. It gets nice and foggy out there and it's in the middle of nowhere with no one to bother.


----------



## SenKat (May 5, 2007)

ATWI - I loved going back in time as it were - to your first posts on the subject and see how it progressed from there ! EXCELLENT ! Now I have a good foundation to be reading some of your other posts :rock:


----------



## allthatwhichis (May 6, 2007)

Thanks man. It is and has been an adventure... kinda.  

Before I head to bed, here is a video of one of my new favorite beam shows.  
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3869713955494531369


----------



## SenKat (May 6, 2007)

That is beyond my capabilities to describe...simply breathtaking ! I have got to do that one of these years....


----------



## Kenom (May 6, 2007)

My problem with downloading it directly from google is DRM (digital rights managment) I am putting this on a Treo 650 palm phone so I can take it with me and show anyone who wants to see. Google will only show it on a Ipod (crap) or PSP (ok) or on a computer with the google player. I need it in a .avi or a .mpg to play on my palm.


----------



## allthatwhichis (May 6, 2007)

I got ya... I wish I could upload the .avi files. They're all pushin a gig and my air card just wont do it... Plus I'm not sure where to host gig files like that. :huh2: I have been making two movies each time. A uploadable one and a full sized DV.avi.

If you want we can try to work something out, you could send me one of those cd/dvd envelopes, with the bubble wrap inside, self addressed and stamped and I could burn you a dvd of the shows I have. At this point it may take two dvds.


----------



## Kenom (May 6, 2007)

Well, I suppose the easiest thing to do would be to download the protected file and use a converter to convert it to a playable movie on my palm. shouldn't be too hard.

What codec are you using to encode with? divx? you can re-encode a file for palm using a smaller frame and it will decrease the size of the movie considerably.


----------



## SenKat (May 6, 2007)

Allthatwhichis - have you tried using the windows movie maker ? I have taken several gigs, and shrunk them down to NICELY manageable levels ! Sorry if I am hitting on a subject previously covered !


----------



## allthatwhichis (May 7, 2007)

I used Movie Maker. I just made a big .avi file for me at home and then made a... 2mbps .wmv file to upload. I tried to stay under 100megs to upload with. I know I can play with them a little more, but Kenom is wanting something he can download, but not off google, correct? I may have divx at home, I'm not sure. If I had more FTP experience I'd just upload it to the photonlexicon ftp... but  :lolsign: Maybe I could share it on limewire... WIll you be up later?


----------



## Kenom (May 7, 2007)

I'm always up later. I'm a single father of two boys under 6 years old and the only "me" time I get is later. LOL if your looking for just one movie to upload that is small for my palm make it the rocketman!


----------



## allthatwhichis (May 7, 2007)

Yea... I didn't think you'd be up...  I got an FTP client to get some frames from another site and tried to upload Elevation's full .avi and it said it would take 12 hours to complete...  I have unlimited time on my aircard but 12 hours is a long time. I may be able to swing by my cousin's house on Friday, he's got dsl which may be a lil faster, but you could have me an envelope by then also.  

Will dvix keep the quality but lose the size?


----------



## Kenom (May 7, 2007)

actually I donno. I've never encoded video's. I do however watch a lot of video's encoded in with divx and they seem to be larger that way. soooo, windows media is what i've used.lol It's not a big deal and I'm not really all that rushed to get this done. so maybe I'll snail mail ya a disk. LOL


----------

